# Computer is running a little slow



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Other computer is running a littles slow. Can you check why it is slow. What do you need from me to help me out?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

First run our sys info utility and copy paste the output to your next reply . https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe

Please describe what you are finding slow. For example, it is taking 6 mins to boot up to desktop.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

It takes to long to load everything when I turn the computer on. The activity light seems to flicker for a long time. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200811141344.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2030 @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 2
Total Physical RAM: 6 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics
Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (199 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 042P49, ver A02, s/n /65KPBZ1/CN701633A307GQ/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 65KPBZ1
Antivirus: Security Suite by F-Secure, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you hard drive is not an SSD, and the light is flickering for a long time, then try running Defrag. 

If that doesn't fix it. Then open a command prompt right click run as admin. Then type in "CHKDSK /F" and let it reboot to check your disk.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

What is SSD? I will do what you said for sure.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

an SSD is a solid state drive - all chips, no spinning disks, no drive arm, no moving parts.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I did those two things and it seem to fix it. Is that all you think I should do or should I run any more tests at all to check something else?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad to know that it is better now.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for your help and I am sure I will be back sooner or later.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Seems like the activity is once again constantly blinking again. Any more help you can give me to maybe see what the problem may be?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click on taskbar and choose Task Manager. On the Processes tab, click on the Disk column header. This will sort the running programs in ascending or descending order ( if you click it again) of disk usage. See which program(s) are using the most disk activity.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Can I turn any of these off at start up so the computer loads faster?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

15 ways to speed up Windows 10: https://www.computerworld.com/article/3029168/15-ways-to-speed-up-windows-10.html?page=2


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Which ones should I turn off?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just follow their instructions, you probably didn't even read the whole article.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I read the entire article and did them all. Why accuse me of not reading it? Computer still takes a lot of time to load and the activity light blinks for over 5 minutes on start up. Can anyone else help me out.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click on Task Bar and open Task Manager. Look at the Startup tab. See if there is anything that you don't want to run at sign in. Right click those and select Disable.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Which ones can I disable that Is not going to to affect running on my computer?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do a print screen of your Startup tab and let's see.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

On task manager. I see applications, processes, services, performance, networking and users. Are they all start up items?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you haven't made any hardware changes since this computer's build date (according to the Service Tag of your OptiPlex 3010 - November 2013 - 8 years old) then the likely hood is that the hard drive is showing its age. The drive you have has mechanical parts where they will wear down over time, and you would hear that happening. An SSD drive eliminates that as well as being faster than the drives of old, though you still have other components that may be affecting your speed (memory and processor), but at least the hard drive change would make it run a little smoother.

Dells have an encasement/tray for the small physical sizes. If you are unsure of the computer, I would recommend a local IT shop to assist in purchasing the items you need. I have been seeing drives for about $35 for the same size as the one you have now.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

I will look into the hard drive but which ones of the ones on the start up can I disable.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mkdsk said:


> I will look into the hard drive but which ones of the ones on the start up can I disable.


Edge and OneDrive do not need to be on startup


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Couriant said:


> If you haven't made any hardware changes since this computer's build date (according to the Service Tag of your OptiPlex 3010 - November 2013 - 8 years old) then the likely hood is that the hard drive is showing its age. The drive you have has mechanical parts where they will wear down over time, and you would hear that happening. An SSD drive eliminates that as well as being faster than the drives of old, though you still have other components that may be affecting your speed (memory and processor), but at least the hard drive change would make it run a little smoother.
> 
> Dells have an encasement/tray for the small physical sizes. If you are unsure of the computer, I would recommend a local IT shop to assist in purchasing the items you need. I have been seeing drives for about $35 for the same size as the one you have now.


So I can actually put an SSD drive in this in this computer and it will run faster and load faster? Would you know which SSD drive I will need to purchase for this computer?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mkdsk said:


> So I can actually put an SSD drive in this in this computer and it will run faster and load faster? Would you know which SSD drive I will need to purchase for this computer?


In theory, as mentioned it will depend on the other components but since you are mentioning the noise and the activity light, it should help the loading times.

You would need any SATA SSD 6Gbit/s drive. You may need a SATA cable too if the computer doesn't have a spare one.

This drive (bigger size, 1TB $115ish) also shows a bracket that can be used with it to install in the drive.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lunarlander said:


> Just follow their instructions, you probably didn't even read the whole article.


I know this a little late to mention and I did miss this the first time. @lunarlander Please refrain from using remarks that are accusatory. Statements like this may dissuade users from using this site for help. As a reminder of our rules to all members:

*Be Polite & Don't Abbreviate*
We also ask that everyone use proper forum etiquette when posting. *This means that you should always be polite and respectful of others* and profanity is never appropriate in any shape or form (even if alternate symbols are used in its place).

Further posts like this will result in warning points added to your account.
Thank you for understanding


----------



## mkdsk (Dec 30, 2009)

Can I shut off any of these at all on startup?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mkdsk said:


> Can I shut off any of these at all on startup?


Discord is probably the only one on that list that you can. I suspect the others is for the system.


----------

